# What did you tie/make today?



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

double bunny 1oz jig. After experimenting with hogies in the Keys I came up with this. Should be more durable than a hoggie and hopefully good action.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Tied nothing, watched a few videos on Crabs, took an inventory and organized my materials a bit better.


----------



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

Looks awesome. Might have to try this


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Great looking jig... what I was taught to do years ago was to take a bucktail jig and and a plastic worm to it (slide the worm onto the hook -then past the bend onto the hook shank as far as it would go so that the jig and worm looked like a single unit...). It still makes a great rig today - and I make a point of using it whenever we're fishing big snook or cobia around the end of downed trees or around markers in less than 20 feet of water... The jig and worm takes an ordinary bucktail (1/4 to 1 oz...) and turns it into a lure with a much bigger profile... and was quite common 30 or more years ago with some of the light tackle fanatics I fished with....


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

That’s a good idea. This idea came to me while fishing the Keys for Tarpon last month. We weren’t getting anything on top and fish were there rolling then heading straight down. Finally figured them out with Hoggies right off the bottom. We were getting fish to hit just by dead-sticking it in the current right off the bottom. Problems were: 
1. The fish bent out our hooks
2. Hoggies only lasted one fish and they are pricey 

Went to Bass Pro/searched online and couldn’t really find any hoggie alternatives. I figured the rabbit strip would wiggle really nice in the current and should last longer than a hoggie. I’ll tie some buck tails later and add some 7” flukes to them to try out as well. Experimenting is all part of the fun.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

This flood tide #6


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

All of this past week I have been knocking out my backlog of orders for lead heads and Bucktail jigs with orders from 50 to 150 pieces each...

At the same time I’ve been helping folks with more skill than me installing a trolling motor on my skiff - after doing without one for many years.


----------



## greyfusion (May 2, 2013)




----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Great looking jigs... I'm half way through a 100 jig order for a local shop...
They're one ounce "pilchard" jigs... Will try to knock out the remaining fifty today...


----------



## greyfusion (May 2, 2013)




----------



## greyfusion (May 2, 2013)




----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

I’ve been having a blast catching bones on this jig. Haven’t picked up a fly rod in months. This is the first of a new batch I’m starting today.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

This past week I've been prepping for a two day booking hunting big tarpon on fly out of Flamingo (this is the start of a short "second season" for the big fish there... It will all end on the first cold night in October just about a week before Halloween... Here's a pic or two of what I've been tying...








the Tarpon Snake, 4/0 Owner Aki hook - six to seven inches long








the Silhouette, 1/0 hook - a great fly when fish (any species) are working white bait wherever you find them, this run was done all in white...

Once all my fly arsenal was replenised I did a few hours making tournament fly leaders for big fish - then it was back to a bit of rod work....

I build all the rods on my skiff - except fly rods (factory rods with warranties are very attractive if you're a guide since it's hard to quickly replace a broken fly rod - and building a new one takes too much time...) and it's time for some re-wrapping and re-finishing - Did one light spinning rod from start to finish yesterday - and only have eight more to go (when I have time...).


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Str8-Six said:


> View attachment 94346
> 
> I’ve been having a blast catching bones on this jig. Haven’t picked up a fly rod in months. This is the first of a new batch I’m starting today.











Caught this fish on my first cast with this jig. Definitely a fat one for his length.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Spent some time vise today


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Just received a shipment of supplies from one of my wholesalers.. Now I have another 20 deertails for jig-making as well as some odds and ends for winter flies... All of that will wait though, since my baitwell pump crapped out on me this past weekend... To add insult to injury, after I installed a new baitwell cartridge to be able to have bait the next day... it started blowing the fuse... Aren't boats fun? After the boat is fueled up and washed (along with the eight rods aboard...) I'll make time to write and post up a fishing report for the 'glades out of Flamingo..... Just another Monday..


----------

